# Mystery Envelope.....



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been expecting a few things in the post for a while.

1 is a Rosette I won a week ago. I entered a photo contest with a few photos and Berry won Novice Horse.
2 is Sims 3 Pets. Which came out today. So I knew that should be coming through my door today.

So this morning I collect the post and theres Sims 3 Pets. 

Theres also a envelope in a little plastic royal mail wallet. Telling me the item enclosed was damaged before it arrived in the UK.
Confused as the only other thing I'm waiting for is the rosette - which comes from the UK! - I open it and find a brown envelope with a 2nd class stamp on it.
The envelope has never been sealed. It still has the white tape on it to peel off to stick the lip down! 

It has my full name and address on it. Nothing else. Nothing on the back or any indicator where it came from. Royal mail has told me to contact the seller which is impossible as i do not have a clue where it's come from and I haven't ordered anything online in months! 

The name and address is stuck on via a sticky label too. 

I contact the photo show people and they haven't yet even posted the rosettes.
I'm going to talk to my BF and Mum and see if they have any ideas.

What could possibly be coming from outside of the UK in an unsealed brown envelope?!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

No postmark?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> No postmark?



Nothing. Not a thing
Just a plain brown envelope.
A white sticky label with my name & address,
A second class stamp.

Theres a set of numbers on the label (381797) but that means nothing to me.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

were the stamps marked in any way or anything different about them?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope. Just a plain stamp.

Here's some photos. Covered my address and name for obvious reasons 

It's not attaching photos from my phone. Give my 2 seconds and i'll sort it


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

ok!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Covered your name & address... pffft! Glad to see you received that tarantula I sent you! Have fun with it!! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Nope. Just a plain stamp.
> 
> Here's some photos. Covered my address and name for obvious reasons
> 
> It's not attaching photos from my phone. Give my 2 seconds and i'll sort it


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Â¬.Â¬ 

I swear your not getting me for your Secret Santa!! I have no wish to open a parcel and see a Trantula! (Dead or alive)


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

Pahaa....what about a tarantala's shell after it has shed?

IM SOO EXCITED FOR ''SS'' ....GET ME HOOKED UP!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

So what was in it?... or did I miss that part??


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Nothing.
It's never even been sealed! Thats what makes it so weird.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

:/ someone wants your attention?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh geez! Stop being a weeny and just look inside!  We get crap like that all the time here. It either gets filed away in the trash or... well actually we just toss it out!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Anthony there's nothing inside it! It's never been sealed closed so it's completely empty!

Trust me if there was a Trantula inside i you'd have heard my scream!


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't they post mark the stamps there...also is that a printed label with your address??


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Don't they post mark the stamps there...also is that a printed label with your address??



Not always.
Yep it is.


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 21, 2011)

I would guess its a mass mailing... The numbers on the label is most likely your customer ID...


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Weird that it was damaged "before" it got to the UK, but the stamp is a UK stamp. 

An enigma wrapped in a mystery.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 21, 2011)

You been marked by the Illuminati.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

jackrat said:


> You been marked by the Illuminati.



Awesome, when can I expect a visit?


----------



## jackrat (Oct 22, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > You been marked by the Illuminati.
> ...


We'll get back to you on that.LOL


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2011)

They never announce their visits.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

Alright.
So if i suddenly disappear then you know why


----------



## JeffG (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was a coupon for a free bottle of vodka. It was supposed to go to Anthony.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

JeffG said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a coupon for a free bottle of vodka. It was supposed to go to Anthony.



Well you must have been extremely drunk to mix Stephii and an england address with Anthony and an america address !


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 22, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> JeffG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure it was a coupon for a free bottle of vodka. It was supposed to go to Anthony.
> ...



Vodka has been known to do that to a person....


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe the damaged part is that whatever was in it fell out and they couldn't find it. Or, somebody knows we're you live and is trying to make you do exactly what your doing.  were did you pick it up from, a post office? Could have anybody walked in with it, slipped in there and left so it would never even need to be mailed somewhere?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

No it got posted through my letterbox  Plus it was never sealed so clearly nothing was ever put in it! Weird.

I forget what vodka does to people because its normally me that's first to end up completely smashed when drinking it!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

GIMME BACK MY DAMN VODKA!!!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe it was from the Spanish Inquisition. NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! Our chief weapon is surprise...surprise and fear...fear and surprise.... Our two weapons are fear and surprise...and ruthless efficiency.... Our *three* weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency...and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope.... Our *four*...no... *Amongst* our weapons.... Amongst our weaponry...are such elements as fear, surprise.... I'll come in again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2011)

I really, really like the turn our Off Topic Chit Chats have been taking lately. You guys are just so funny and so quick on the uptake! It really cheers me up to sit here and read all about your mystery packages and letters!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 22, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Maybe it was from the Spanish Inquisition. NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! Our chief weapon is surprise...surprise and fear...fear and surprise.... Our two weapons are fear and surprise...and ruthless efficiency.... Our *three* weapons are fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency...and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope.... Our *four*...no... *Amongst* our weapons.... Amongst our weaponry...are such elements as fear, surprise.... I'll come in again.


They were comic genius.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 22, 2011)

Now I'm beginning to wonder why I never get anything mysteriously sent to me?! No fair!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm gutted. Everyone elses boxes contained something. Like tortoises and food! Mine was an empty envelope 



SulcataSquirt said:


> Now I'm beginning to wonder why I never get anything mysteriously sent to me?! No fair!



Kristina does that mean I get to go to spain? For the second time this year?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll swap you the envelope filled with nothing for the Nurtri-Junk they sent to me!


----------

